# † صلـــــــــــوات الأجبيــــــــة † (ملف خاص)



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*






† صلـــــــــــوات الأجبيــــــــة †
**





أولاً لازم نعرف إيه هى الأجبية؟ وترتيبها بيكون إزاى؟ ومواعيد صلاة السواعى الخاصة بإستخدام الأجبية...
وذلك تحت إشراف تاسونــــى APSOTI
+++
 كتاب الصلاة القبطية الأرثوذكسية





* أصل كلمة "أجبية":





  كلمة "اجبية" هي كلمة قبطية (القبطية هي اللغة المصرية القديمة)، والكلمة تعني "كتاب السواعي" أو "كتاب الساعات".
 وهي كلمه ذات أصل قبطي مبنية على كلمة ti agp أو تي أجب التي تعني "ساعات".

 * كتاب السواعى:

تستخدم الأجبية في الأساس عن طريق الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية. وهي تحتوي على سبع صلوات تُقال على مدار اليوم. وقد تم ترتيب ساعات الصلوات زمنياً، وكل منها فكرته عبارة عن جزء من حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض. وكل ساعة منها مكونة من مقدمة يتم البدء فيها بـ:


   1) الصلاة الربانية "ابانا الذى فى السماوات"،

   2) ثم صلاة الشكر،

     3) وبعدها المزمور الخمسون.

  4) ويتبع تلك المقدمة الثلاثية، تلاوة مجموعة من المزامير،
  5) ثم مقتطف من أحد الأناجيل،

  6) ثم قطع الإبتهالات.

   7) وبعد ذلك يتم قول "كيرياليصون" أي "يا رب ارحم" 41 مرة (وهذا العدد يمثل 39 جلدة التي تلقاها السيد المسيح قبل الصلب، بالإضافة إلى واحدة للحربة في جنبه، وأخيرة للشوك الذي وُضِعَ على رأسه).

    8) ثم بعض الصلوات القصيرة الأخرى (قدوس قدوس - قدوس الله - قطعة إضافية قبل كيرياليسون في صلاة النوم)..

 9) ثم ختام كل ساعة

   10) وبعد ذلك صلاة "إرحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا"

   11) والختام بالصلاة الربانيه.  


متى نقرأ الاجبية؟




  يتم الصلاة بالآجبية على مدار اليوم. وتبدأ الصلوات من الفجر وحتى الغروب.

    - صلاة باكر توافق الساعة السادسه صباحا، وهي تُقال بعد الاستيقاظ، أو بعد تسبحة نصف الليل في اليوم السابق.

    - صلاة الساعه الثالثه تصلى في الساعة التاسعة صباحاً

    - صلاة الساعه السادسة تُصلى الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً (وهي تصلى مع صلاة الساعة الثالثة قبل كل قداس إلهي في رفع البخور).

    - صلاه الساعه التاسعة، وتوافق الثالثة ظهرا، تُصلى كذلك في أيام الأصوام في القداس.

    - صلاة الغروب (أو صلاة الساعة الحادية عشر)، وموعدها في الخامسة بعد الظهر (قبل حلول الليل).

    - صلاة النوم وتصلى في الساعة السادسة مساء (وهي تصلى عند حلول المساء، ويتم تلاوتها هي وصلاة الغروب قبل قداسات الصوم الكبير و صوم يونان النبى).

    - صلاة نصف الليل تصلى قبل حلول منتصف الليل.

    - أما صلاة السِتار، فهي صلاة خاصة بالآباء الكهنة و الآباء الرهبان ,و الأحبار الأجلاء من الأساقفة.


† صلاة باكر

  هذه الصلاة مُصممة لتُصلى عند ظهور النور الحقيقي، أي السيد المسيح. وهي تتحدث عن لانهائية الله، وتجسده، وقيامته من الأموات. وهي تعني بتقديمنا الشكر لله لأنه أقامنا من سبات النوم، متضرعين أن يشرق علينا، وينير حياتنا، ويُعطينا قوة قيامته.


 † صلاة الساعة الثالثة

تعني هذه الصلاة بتذكيرنا بثلاثة أحداث رئيسية: محاكمة الرب يسوع عن طريق بيلاطس البنطي، وصعود السيد المسيح إلى السماوات، وحلول الروح القدس الذي يُطهر قلوبنا ويُجدد حياتنا.


  † صلاة الساعة السادسة

 تُذكرنا هذه الساعة بصلب السيد المسيح وآلامه، طالبين أنه من خلال آلامه المقدسة، يُنقذ عقولنا من الشهوات، ويحول أفكارنا لتذكُر وصاياه، ويجعلنا نوراً للعالم وملحاً للأرض

† صلاة الساعة التاسعة

 هذه الصلاة تُذكرنا بموت المسيح الخلاصي بالجسد على الصليب، وقبوله توبة اللص اليمين. ونطلب منه أن يميت شهواتنا الجسدية، ويجعلنا شركاء لمجده، وأن يقبل صلواتنا عندما نقول مع اللص: "اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك." (لو42:23)


   † صلاة الغروب

 صلاة الغروب أو الساعة الحادية عشر تتحدث عن إنزال جسد السيد المسيح من على الصليب. وفي نهاية اليوم نعطي الشكر على عناية الله، ونقر بخطايانا (لو15)، حتى نُدعى ضمن الأُجراء الذين جاءوا في الساعة الحادية عشر (متى1:20-16).


  † صلاة النوم

  أما صلاة نوم فنتذكر فيها دفن السيد المسيح، والعالم الفاني والحساب الأخير، مُتَيَقظين لقدوم الله الوشيك والوقوف قدامه، ونطلب الصفح عن خطايانا، والحماية خلال الليل.


   † صلاة نصف الليل

 وأخيراً، فصلاة نصف الليل تتحدث عن المجئ الثاني لإلهنا ومخلصنا السيد المسيح، وتنقسم تلك الصلاة لثلاث خدمات، مثل صلاة السيد المسيح في بُستان جسثيماني (متى 1:25-13)


   † صلاة السِتار

صلاة ساعة المساء التي تدعى ساعة حجاب الظلمة أو سِتار الظلمة (ستار بكسر السين) وميعادها أول دخول عتمة الليل وهي خاصة بالآباء الرهبان.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلوات الأجبية للشماس جرجس فلتاؤوس كاملة*
*دى المجموعة كلها ماعدا صلاة الساعة التاسعة




* * صلاة باكر*

* صلاة الساعة الثالثة*

* صلاة الساعة السادسة*

* صلاة الغروب والنوم*

* صلاة نصف الليل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاة باكر - القمص يوسف أسعد​





 1- Track No01
 2- Track No02
 3- Track No03
 4- Track No04
 5- Track No05
 6- Track No06
 7- Track No07​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلوات السواعى - لساتر ميخائيل *


*  صلاة باكر*
*  صلاة الساعة الثالثة* 
* صلاة الساعة السادسة* 
* صلاة الساعة التاسعة* 
* صلاة الغروب* 
* صلاة والنوم* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلوات الاجبية power point* 


*



*

صلاة باكر









 صلاة الساعة الثالثة










 صلاة الساعة السادسة










 صلاة الساعة التاسعة










 صلاة الغروب (الساعة الحادية عشر) 










 صلاة النوم (الساعة الثانية عشر) 










 صلاة نصف الليل ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة الأجبية _ لفريق الشهيد أبوفام




صلاة الساعة الثالثة -  فريق الشهيد أبوفام*


 *   Side A**  Side B
* 
*صلاة الساعة السادسة - فريق الشهيد أبوفام*

 *   Side A**   Side B
* 
*صلاة الساعة التاسعة - فريق الشهيد أبوفام*

 *   Side A**   Side B
* 


*صلاة الغروب والنوم - فريق الشهيد أبوفام

  Side A  Side B*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأجبية - الشماس عادل ماهر*




 http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Agpya/...ticnet.com_Mzamer_El5rob_wa_Alnoum_Side A.mp3Side A


 Side B​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*مزامير الغروب والنوم - الشماس عادل ماهر





 Side A


 Side B
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*المزامير بالعود - فرقة دافيد*
*



*



*Side A* 





*Side B*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة الأجبيـــــــة - شباب    الأنبا رويس





صلاة باكر - شباب    الأنبا رويس**

*
*Side A*

* 
*
*
*
*Side B*
*
صلاة الساعة  الثالثة                    - السادسة                      - التاسعة                        - شباب    الأنبا رويس

*
* 
*
*Side A*

*
* 
*
*
*
*
*Side B*
*

صلاة الغروب    والنوم -  شباب    الأنبا رويس

*
*Side A*

*
*
*
*
*
*
*Side B*
*

صلاة    نصف الليل - شباب    الأنبا رويس**

*​*  
* 

*Side A* 

*
 
*
*Side B*​*
*


----------



## ميرنا (11 سبتمبر 2010)

لا تعليق على جمال الموضوع بجد تسلم ايدك استاذ ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا تعليق على جمال الموضوع بجد تسلم ايدك استاذ ابو تربو


ربنا يخليكى أستاذتى...دة من ذوق حضرتك...
أشكرك لتشجيعكم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## Light Of Christianity (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*بجد موضوع رائع وشامل جدااا بجد شكرا ليك ولمجهودك وربنا يباركلك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Light Of Christianity قال:


> *بجد موضوع رائع وشامل جدااا بجد شكرا ليك ولمجهودك وربنا يباركلك*


أشكرك لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
سلام ونعمه


----------



## MAJI (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلمة "اجبية" هي كلمة قبطية (القبطية هي اللغة المصرية القديمة)، والكلمة تعني "كتاب السواعي" أو "كتاب الساعات".
وهي كلمه ذات أصل قبطي مبنية على كلمة ti agp أو تي أجب التي تعني "ساعات".*
*كثيرا ما مرت علي هذه الكلمة (اجبية)في المواقع الاوثوذوكسية ولم افهمها *
*شكرا لك على توضيح معناها فقد كنت احسبها بالعربية *
*هل اللغة القبطية لها علاقة باللغة الفرعونية ؟*

*شكرا على الموضوع *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2011)

موضوع رووووووووووووعه
ربنا يبارك مجهودك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2011)




----------



## إسرافيل (22 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات رااائعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> *كلمة "اجبية" هي كلمة قبطية (القبطية هي اللغة المصرية القديمة)، والكلمة تعني "كتاب السواعي" أو "كتاب الساعات".
> وهي كلمه ذات أصل قبطي مبنية على كلمة ti agp أو تي أجب التي تعني "ساعات".*
> *كثيرا ما مرت علي هذه الكلمة (اجبية)في المواقع الاوثوذوكسية ولم افهمها *
> *شكرا لك على توضيح معناها فقد كنت احسبها بالعربية *
> ...





> *هل اللغة القبطية لها علاقة باللغة الفرعونية ؟*



هتلاقى حضرتك موضوع هنا بيتكلم عن تاريخ اللغة القبطية :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34164


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> موضوع رووووووووووووعه
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

soso a قال:


>


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

إسرافيل قال:


> معلومات رااائعة


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لأختياراتك الجميله والمميزه للمواضيع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

بركةام النور معاكم



> *شكرا لأختياراتك الجميله والمميزه للمواضيع
> ربنا يباركك​*


ربنا يخليك يا أستاذنا
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2013)

* ‎+أفضل طريقة للصلاة بالأجبية

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++



  1. لتكن لك أجبية خاصة بك في مخدعك لا يستعملها أحد غيرك واكتب على  هوامشها بعض التفاسير والتأملات والملاحظات على المزامير والأناجيل وذلك من  ثمرة قراءتك وسمعك للعظات والتعاليم، مما يساعدك على الفهم والتأمل أثناء  الصلاة.







 2. لتكن تلاوة الصلوات من الأجبية حتى لو كنت  قد حفظتها عن ظهر قلب، لأن ذلك يجعلك تستخدم عدة حواس في الصلاة مما يجمع  العقل ويمنع تشتيت الفكر، فالعينان تنظران في المكتوب واللسان ينطق  والأذنان تسمعان والعقل يفكر في المعانى ويتأمل فيها، وهكذا تطبق اختبار  الرسول بولس في الصلاة حينما يقول "أصلى بالروح وأصلى بالذهن أيضا. أرتل  بالروح وأرتل بالذهن أيضا (1كو 14: 15)".







 3. أتل صلواتك  بصوت مسموع حتى تمنع نفسك من السرحان وتشتيت الفكر، فالرب يسوع حينما قال  "متى صليت فادخل مخدعك وصل إلى أبيك الى في الخفاء وأبوك الذي يرى في  الخفاء يجازيك علانية" (مت 6: 6) لم يكن يقصد أن نؤدى صلواتنا في خفية تامة  عن اسماع الناس وانظارهم ونحاول ألا يسمعنا أو يرانا أحد حتى من أهلنا  الذين يسكنون معنا في المنزل كمن يفعل جريمة أو شيئا غير لائق، ولكنه كان  يقصد عدم التظاهر بالصلاة وتأديتها.







 يقول الرسول بولس  "القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص" (10: 10) والاعتراف بالفم للرب  بخلاصه وبركاته معناه النطق أمامه بكلمات الشكر والتسبيح والتمجيد على  بركاته وانعاماته الكثيرة، فيتقبل الرب منا هذا الشكر والتسبيح مثل ذبائح  ومسمنات، ينصح هوشع النبى شعبه قائلا "قولوا له (للرب) ارفع كل اثم واقبل  حسنا فنقدم عجول شفاهنا" (هو 14: 2) ويقول المرنم "اسبح الرب بتسبيح وأعظمه  بحمد فيستطاب عند الرب أكثر من ثور بقر ذى قرون أظلاف (مز 69: 20) " ويقول  الرسول "فلنقدم به كل حين ذبيحة التسبيح أى ثمر شفاه معترفه باسمه" (عب  13: 15).







 4. تلاوة المزامير بصوت مسموع وبنوع من الترنم  والتلحين شئ مهم ومطلوب لأنه يريح النفس ويعزيها، والمزامير أصلها تسابيح  كانت تقدم على آلات العزف المختلفة بطريقة شعرية موزونة وبألحان جميلة.







  ويقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى " لا يفوتنا أن نوضح السبب الذي يوجب ترتيل  المزامير بنغم لا بتلاوة مجردة لأنه من اللائق تسبيح الله بالأسفار  الشعرية كما أن الترنم بالمزامير يضفى أثرا طيبا على المرنم نفسه"







 وكان الآباء ومازالوا يهتمون بتنغيم المزامير أثناء صلواتهم لأنها تعطى النفس انسجاما وتحفظ الفكر من التشتت والسرحان.







  ان الصلوات والتسابيح والألحان هو واقع سمائى تعيش فيه الكنيسة المجاهدة  مشاركة حاملى قيثارات الذهب فى الكنيسة المنتصرة أمام الجالس على العرش.







 وفى الكتاتيب القبطية القديمة كانت المزامير تسلم بطريقة صوتية كلحن أو ترتيل وليس دمجا أو سرا.







  ونحن نقول في مقدمة المزامير "من مزامير تراتيل معلمنا داود النبى "  فالمزامير هى تراتيل تقال بالصوت المسموع حتى يتجمع الفكر وتنشط الحواس.







  وكانت طريقة صلوات المزامير فى مجامع الرهبان قديما تتم بأن يصلى كل راهب  مزمورا بطريقة مرتلة ومنغمة والكل يصغون إليه في خشوع، وعندما ينتهى من  ترتيل المزمور يبدأ غيره في ترتيل المزمور التالى وهكذا...







  5. من المهم جدا أن نتذكر عند بدء كل صلاة غرض الكنيسة من ترتيبها فمثلا  صلاة الساعة السادسة رتبتها الكنيسة لتذكار صلب المسيح والتاسعة لتذكار  موته المحيى.... وهكذا، وحاول أن تعيش جو المناسبة وأنت تصلى وتتأمل في  مزامير وأناجيل وقطع الساعة وهى تتحدث كثيرا عن المناسبة التى وضعت  لتذكارها.







 6. أقرأ بعض التفاسير والتأملات الخاصة  بالمزامير والأناجيل التى تصليها حتى تفهم الآيات الغامضة والمواقف الخاصة  التى قيل فيها كل مزمور أو انجيل، فان هذا يساعدك على الصلاة بالمزامير  ويحبب تلاوتها إلى نفسك، ويمكنك من الصلاة بالروح والذهن حسب نصيحة الرسول  بولس "أصلى بالروح واصلى بالذهن أيضا. أرتل بالروح وأرتل بالذهن أيضا" (1كو  45: 15).







 7. لا تسرع كثيرا في تلاوة المزامير، فالسرعة  تجعلك تتلعثم في نطق بعض الكلمات والآيات فتفقد الصلاة لذتها وروحانيتها،  وتصبح الصلاة في مقام القانون الجاف أو مثل التعويذة التى ينطق بها الحاوى  دون أن يفهم معانيها أو يتأمل كلماتها، وحاشا للصلاة أن تكون شيئا من ذلك،  ويقول أحد القديسين "ان كنت أنت لا تفهم الكلام الذي تصلى به فكيف تطالب  الله أن يسمعه ويستجيبه".







 8. ارفع يديك قدر استطاعتك  أثناء الصلاة كذلك عينيك، خصوصا عند الآيات التى تذكر رفع اليدين أو  العينين مثل "باسمك يارب أرفع يدى فتمتلئ نفسى كما من شحم ودسم" (مز 63: 4  في صلاة باكر) "ارفعوا أيديكم في الليالى إلى القدس وباركوا الرب" (مز 134:  2 في صلاة النوم) "لتستقم صلاتى كالبخور قدامك. ليكن رفع يدى كذبيحة  مسائية" (مز 140: 2 في صلاة النوم) "إليك رفعت عينى يا ساكن السماء مثل  عيون العبيد إلى أيدى سادتهم" (مز 122 من صلاة الغروب) " أرفع يدى إلى  وصاياك التى أحببتها جدا وأناجى بفرائضك " (مز 119: 48 من صلاة نصف الليل).







  ومع رفع عينيك ويديك إلى الله ترفع قلبك وفكرك ووجدانك ومشاعرك وكل كيانك  فتعيش لحظات السماء على الأرض وتغلب فى جهادك عماليق الشيطان المارد وكل  جنوده كما فعل موسى النبى عندما صعد إلى الجبل ورفع كلتا يديه للصلاة  ومعهما قلبه إلى الله طالبا النصرة على عماليق "وكان إذا رفع موسى يده أن  إسرائيل يغلب وإذا خفض يده أن عماليق يغلب، فلما صارت يدا موسى ثقيلتين أخذ  هارون وحور حجرا ووضعاه تحته فجلس عليه، ودعم هارون وحور يديه الواحد من  هنا والآخر من هناك فكانت يداه ثابتتين (فى حالة ارتفاع) إلى غروب الشمس  فهزم يشوع عماليق وقومه بحد السيف" (خر 17: 11 – 13).







  وعلى مثال يدى موسى ظلت يدا السيد المسيح معلقتين مرفوعتين ممدودتين على  عود الصليب إلى غروب الشمس حينما أنزله يوسف الرامى من على الصليب، فانتصر  الرب على الشيطان والخطية والعالم، وهكذا انتصر وغلب لنا، وهو أيضا يستطيع  أن يغلب فينا وبنا حينما نتخذه ناصرا ومعينا لنا ونرفع إليه أكف الضراعة  ومعها عيوننا وقلوبنا ملتمسين رحمته ومعونته.







 9. كرر  بعض العبارات التى تستريح لها نفسك وتناسب حالتك أثناء الصلاة، فبينما أنت  تصلى المزمور أو الانجيل أو القطعة أو التحليل ووصلت إلى عبارة قوية  ومناسبة لحالتك وقتئذ كررها عدة مرات وتفاعل معها ثم أكمل المزمور الذي  تصليه، فهذا كفيل برفع العقل وتوليد الحرارة الروحية في القلب والوجدان.







 41- أفضل طريقة للصلاة بالأجبية 2



  10. ردد الاسم الحلو الذي لربنا يسوع المسيح أثناء صلاة المزامير، فكلما  قابلتك في المزمور كلمة "الرب أو يارب" أنطق بعدها اسم " يسوع المسيح" مثل:



 + "يارب (يسوع المسيح) لماذا كثر الذين يحزنوننى" (مز 3).



 + " أنصت يا رب (يسوع المسيح) لكلماتى واسمع صراخى" (مز 5).



 " يا رب (يسوع المسيح) لا تبكتنى بغضبك ولا تؤدبنى بسخطك " (مز 6).



 + "أيها الرب ربنا (يسوع المسيح) ما أعجب اسمك في الأرض كلها" (مز 8).



 + "خلصنى يا رب (يسوع المسيح) فإن البار قد فنى" (مز 11).



 + "احفظنى يا رب (يسوع المسيح) فانى عليك توكلت. قلت للرب (يسوع المسيح) أنت ربى ولا تحتاج إلى صلاحى" (مز 15).







 وهكذا تصلى المزامير التى هى تسابيح العهد القديم، تصليها بروح العهد الجديد عهد النعمة فتجد لها طعما آخر وتمتلئ نفسك تعزية وفرحا.







 فقد قال الشيخ: "ليس هناك فضيلة تشبه فضيلة مداومة الصلاة والتضرع باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل حين".







 وقال آخر: "يجب أن يعلم الأنسان أن مداومة ذكر اسم القدوس ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الذي يحرسه تحت ستر رحمته".







  وقال آخر: "داوم على ذكر الأسم القدوس اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح فهذه هى  الجوهرة الثمينة التى باع التاجر الحكيم كل أهوية قلبه واشتراها وأخذها إلى  داخل قلبه فوجدها أحلى من العسل والشهد في فمه، فطوبى لذلك الانسان الذي  يحفظ هذه الجوهرة في قلبه فانها تعطيه مكافأة عظيمة في مجد ربنا يسوع  المسيح".







 + وسأل أخ شيخ "يا أبى ماذا أعمل بهذه الحروب الكائنة معى؟" أجابه الشيخ "ان مداومة اسم الرب يسوع تقطع كل آكله (كل شر)".







 + وحدث أن زار الأنبا بيمن الأنبا مكاريوس الكبير، وقال له: يا أبى ماذا يعمل الانسان لكى يقتنى الحياة؟







  أجابه الشيخ: ان أنت داومت كل حين على طعان الحياة الذي للاسم القدوس اسم  ربنا يسوع المسيح بغير فتور فهو حلو في فمك وحلقك، وبترديدك اياه تدسم نفسك  وبذلك يمكنك أن تقتنى الحياة".. (بستان الرهبان طبعة مطرانية بنى سويف ص  258 – 260).







 11. ياليتك عندما يأتى ذكر التمجيد لله  (الذكصا) أو ذكر السجود لله والتقديس لاسمه المبارك العظيم في المزامير أو  الأناجيل أو القطع أو التحاليل ترشم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب وتسجد إلى الأرض ثم  تقوم لتكمل مزمورك، أو على الأقل تنحنى مع رشم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب، فكثرة  السجود في لصلاة تعطى النفس انسحاقا وحرارة.







 12. اقرع صدرك بانسحاق عند ذكر الخطية وتقديم التوبة وطلب الرحمة مثل:







  "ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك... ارحمنى يا الله فإنى أخطأت إليك... ارحمنى  يا الله ثم ارحمنى... خطيتى أمامى في كل حين... توبى يا نفسى مادمت في  الأرض ساكنة".







 لأن قرع الصدر يساعد على انسحاق القلب وجمع العقل.







  13. إذا أستطعت أن تصلى كل ساعة من سواعى الأجبية منفردة وفى وقتها المعين  فحسنا تفعل لكى تتذكر المناسبة التى تريد الكنيسة أن تجعلك تعيش فيها  كمناسبة الصلب أو القيامة أو المجئ الثانى أو غير ذلك.







  وإذا لم تستطع تنفيذ ذلك لمشغولياتك فيمكنك أن تصلى كل مجموعة من السواعى  مع بعضها، فمثلا في الصباح الباكر تستطيع أن تصلى باكر والثالثة والسادسة،  وبعد رجوعك من العمل وقبل الأكل تصلى التاسعة وفى المساء تصلى الغروب  والنوم معا، وقبل أن تنام تصلى صلاة نصف الليل. وهكذا تكون قد أكملت صلوات  السواعى السبع بالأجبية.







 ويمكنك استخدام طريقة أخرى تناسب ظروفك. المهم أن تنتهى من السبع صلوات في نهاية يومك وقبل نومك.







  14. يحسن أن تصلى صلوات كل ساعة كاملة كما هى، ولكن ان أشار عليك أب  اعترافك ببعض التعديلات الملائمة لظروفك الروحية والجسدية وظروف العمل  والصحة، كأن يشير عليك بتلاوة عدد مزامير أقل من الموجود في كل ساعة فليكن  لك ذلك على شرط أن تتدرج حتى تصل إلى العدد الكامل لمزامير كل ساعة عندما  تتيح لك ظروفك وحالتك ذلك.







 15. لا تنسى الصلاة  الأرتجالية في نهاية الصلاة بالمزامير، فصلاة المزامير هى التمهيد واعداد  النفس للدخول في الصلاة الارتجالية التى تقدم بها بكلماتك الخاصة أشواقك  وشكرك وتسبيحك، وتعرض أمام الله متاعبك وآلامك وآمالك وتبثه شكواك، فتجد  منه أذنا صاغية وقبولا واستجابة.







 تصلى صلواتك  الارتجالية بأسلوبك الخاص ولكن على نمط صلوات الأجبية بما فيها من عناصر  الشكر والتوبة والتسبيح وطلب الرحمة والمعونة، وبالجملة أطلب كل ما هو صالح  وموافق لمشيئة الله ولا يتعارض مع وصيته المقدسة.







  ويقول يوحنا الرسول "وهذه هى الثقة التى لنا عنده انه أن طلبنا شيئا حسب  مشيئته يسمع لنا" (1 يو 5: 14) كما يقول أيضا "مهما سألنا ننال منه لأننا  نحفظ وصاياه ونعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه (1يو 3: 22)".







  16. بعد انتهاء الصلاة – ان كان لديك وقت – اجلس فترة قصيرة صامتا، أولا  لكى تستريح جسديا من عناء الصلاة والجهد الذي بذلته فيها، وثانيا لكى تتشبع  وتتشرب بروح الصلاة، فالصلاة القوية المتبوعة بفترة صمت تنشئ في كياننا  شبه طبقة جديدة من السلام والروحانية، وان كنا لا نعى ذلك غالبا.







  17. إذا تعذر عليك تلاوة بعض الصلوات كاملة خصوصا صلوات النهار بسبب  المشغولية أو الوسط المحيط أو لأى سبب آخر، فيمكنك حفظ بعض مزامير منها  لتلاوتها عن ظهر قلب أثناء العمل وبين الناس ودون أن يحس بك أحد ويمكنك  أيضا تلاوة بعض القطع أو التحليل. المهم ألا تفوت عليك الساعة السادسة مثلا  (12 ظهرا) أو التاسعة (3 ظهرا) الا وتتذكر الساعة والمناسبة وتتلو ما  يمكنك تلاوته منها، لأن هذا النظام يحفظك في علاقة دائمة مع الله ويحفظك من  الوقوع في أخطاء وخطايا كثيرة لأن ذكر الله يقدس الفكر والقلب واللسان  ويحفظ الانسان في مخافة الله ومحبته على الدوام كنصيحة الحكيم "كن في مخافة  الرب اليوم كله" (أم 23: 17).







 ويقول مار اسحق السريانى  "إذا شئت التمتع بحلاوة الصلاة بالمزامير والتنعم بمذاقة الروح القدس فيها  دع عنك الكمية، يكفى أن يكون عقلك فاهما ومستوعبا لمعانى الصلاة فيتحرك  فيكم الشعور بتمجيد الله"







 18. احذر الطياشة أثناء صلوات  المزامير، لأنه من حيل الشيطان أن يحاول سحبنا إلى أفكار ومواضيع بعيدة كل  البعد عن موضوع الصلاة، فاذا تجاوبنا معه خسرنا خسارة كبيرة، وأضعنا على  أنفسنا بركة الصلاة والشخوص في حضرة الله والتركيز في مخاطبته وشكره  وتسبيحه مما يعتبر إهانة لله لا تمجيد لله.







 ويقول  القديس مار آفرام السريانى "من يصلى بذهن حاضر وفكر مجموع يذل فخر  الشياطين، والذى يصلى بعقل مشتت وبعدم اكتراث يسخر منه الشياطين ويستهزئون  به".







 ويقول القديس برصنوفيوس " ان الصلاة الكاملة هى أن نخاطب الله بلا طياشة عقل ولا حس العالم".







 ويقول قديس آخر " في صلاتك خاطب الله كأنك مشاهد له لأنه بالحقيقة حاضر"







  19. إذا تأخرت بعض صلواتك وأردت تأديتها في أى وقت فهذا جيد ومفيد، ويقول  مار اسحق "حتى لو كان الوقت عشاء أبدأ بصلاة باكر بلا اضطراب لأن الهنا متى  دعى أجاب".







 20. اعلم أن الرب يسر بالصلوات والتسابيح  الروحانية، ويحل بمجده في المكان وعلى الشخص الذي يصلى بالروح والحق ويملأه  من البركات والمواهب ويصبح قريبا منه يسمع لصلواته ويستجيب لطلباته كما هو  مكتوب "ولما انتهى سليمان من الصلاة نزلت النار من السماء وأكلت المحرقة  والذبائح (دليل قبول الله لها ومسرته بها) وملأ مجد الرب البيت، وكان جميع  بنى إسرائيل ينظرون عند نزول النار ومجد الرب على البيت، وخروا على وجوههم  إلى الأرض على البلاط المجزع، وسجدوا وحمدوا الرب لأنه صالح وإلى الأبد  رحمته (2 أى 7: 31) ".







 + وكان لما صوت المبوقون  والمغنون كواحد صوتا واحدا لتسبيح الرب وحمده ورفعوا صوتا بالأبواق والصنوج  وآلات الغناء والتسبيح للرب لأنه صالح لأن إلى الأبد رحمته أن البيت بيت  الرب امتلأ سحابا ولم يستطع الكهنة أن يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لأن مجد  الرب ملأ بيت الرب" (2 أى 5: 13، 14)".







 فالصلاة النقية  التى يبذل فيها الانسان جهدا وعناية واهتماما ووقارا يفرح بها الرب ويستمع  لها ويقبلها ويبارك قائلها ويبارك المكان الذي ترتفع منه هذه الصلاة النقية  حسب وعده المبارك "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى فهناك اكون في وسطهم"  (مت 18: 20) وحتى لو كان المصلى فردا واحدا يتمتع أيضا بهذا الوعد المبارك  من الله المحب الأمين إذ أن الانسان مكون من جسد ونفس وروح، وهؤلاء  الثلاثة لو اشتركوا في الصلاة بقوة واهتمام وانسجام وروحانية لفازوا بهذا  الوعد المبارك.







 ليعطينا الرب أن تقدم له صلوات روحانية  مقبولة يتنسم منها رائحة الرضا (تك 8: 21) ويتلذذ بها حسب قوله "لذاتى مع  بنى آدم " (أم 18: 31).
*


----------

